# Rhynchostylis gigantea 'Cartoon' & 'Maui Spots'



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone familiar with these clones?

Mine (posted under Non-Slipper orchids photo section) has a tag that just says Rhynchostylis gigantea, but I know it is a lot different than the regular white/pink spotted variety in that the colors are a lot dark and the markings are quite different.

Those two clones mentioned are the ones that look similar to mine. 

I'd like to know more if we have any Rhynchostylis experts here.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 20, 2017)

Spots I would expect to be spots of purple/magenta/pink in white background and Cartoon to be blotches of purple/magenta/pink in white background.

From what I have heard from a few Thai growers, 'Cartoon' was named because blotches of color of purple/magenta on a white background gave an impression of head of Mickey mouse. 

I agree that most of these nursery named varieties have very small differences.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2017)

The ones I've seen all the time, they are white with light pink/light fuchsia.

I wish the tag revealed more. Oh, well..


----------

